# Cruze Transmission & Axle Ratios



## jorgedelajungla (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi! Nogales Mexico Folk here, I just ordered a 2013 Chevrolet Cruze, but here the only engine we have is the 1.8 L, and the only manual tranny is the 5 speed... is this 5 speed the same you are posting in the Diesel engine in the chart? i cant find the specs and gear ratios of mine. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Since this seems to be one of the top topics that comes up when a search for "Cruze gear ratios" is done, here are the 2012-2014 transmission gear/axle ratios.



Type:*M32 
6-speed manual (MZ0)**M32 
6-speed manual (MF3)**M32
6-speed manual (MR5)**Hydra-Matic 6T40
6-speed automatic**Aisin AF40 6-speed automatic*Application:1.8L (LS)1.4L turbo - Eco1.4L turbo (LT)1.8L / 1.4L turbo2.0L turbo-dieselGear ratios: 1):First:3.824.274.274.584.15Second:2.162.162.532.962.37Third:1.471.301.471.911.56Fourth1.070.961.071.441.16Fifth:0.870.740.871.000.86Sixth:0.740.610.740.740.69Reverse:3.543.823.822.943.39Final drive ratio:3.943.833.833.533.20


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Justin we needed this for the COMG.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There are no gear ratio changes, I believe it's still the same transmission. Same large 1-2 shift gap which exasperates the grind, only now there's more power going through the transmission than before which will make heat issues more prevalent.


These are the gear ratios for the all the Cruze models with a 1.4 engine.

*MR5 6-SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION SPECIFICATIONS* for Non-ECO first gen
 *Transmission model**MANUAL 6-SPEED**RPO Code*MR5*GEAR RATIOS*  First4.27 Second2.35 Third1.48 Fourth1.07 Fifth.88 Sixth.74 Reverse3.82*TORQUE CONVERTER* *LUBRICANT CAPACITY (pints/litre)*  Fluid Capacity4/1.8928*MAX GVW(lbs/kg)*5027/2280.2472

*MF3 6-SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION* for the ECO first gen
 *Transmission model**MANUAL 6-SPEED (FWD)**RPO Code*MF3*GEAR RATIOS*  First4.27 Second2.16 Third1.30 Fourth.96 Fifth.74 Sixth.61 Reverse3.82*TORQUE CONVERTER* *Maximum Engine Torque (lb-ft/N-m)*148/199.8*LUBRICANT CAPACITY (pints/litre)*  Fluid Capacity4/1.8928*MAX GVW(lbs/kg)*5027/2280.2472

*MF3 6-SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION* for second gen
 *Transmission model**MANUAL 6-SPEED (FWD)**RPO Code*MF3*GEAR RATIOS*  First4.27 Second2.16 Third1.30 Fourth.96 Fifth.74 Sixth.61 Reverse3.82*TORQUE CONVERTER* *Maximum Engine Torque (lb-ft/N-m)*148/199.8*LUBRICANT CAPACITY (pints/litre)*  Fluid Capacity4/1.8928*MAX GVW(lbs/kg)*5027/2280.2472


----------



## OT4U (8 mo ago)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...here are the transmission & axle ratios _currently_ available for the Cruze:
> 
> *M32(RPO: MZ0)* 1.8L 6-speed manual (LS model)
> Axle 3.944
> ...


Wow! Thank you! Near to the forum and this is so helpful. Confirms the MF3 is the right transmission.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

Anyone know what AH4 Transmission gearing is? Looks to be the 15-16 transmission.... the dealership told me there is "just one" transmission for all the cars. 
The replacement sold at the dealer is $4500 and covers MF3 MR5 and AH4... when asked about the gearing they didn't know. However the "other transmission" they have is AH4 that is part # 19332701. According to a website I found before; the original transmission part number for what appears to be an ECO is 19332700.

However the aforementioned "replacement transmission" part number the dealer & GMPartsDirect sells is 19332699. This is supposed to cover "ALL" the M32 manual transmissions that go into our cars.


----------

